# Making Of the music of SOKO Leipzig (German TV Show)



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

a filmmaker approached us to do a short film about our work and I am very happy to share it with you! You can activate english subtitles in Youtube, because the film is German only. The two episodes of the show air tonight, 9.15 p.m. and 10 p.m. on ZDF.

Thanks for watching! Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Matt Hawken (Feb 13, 2015)

Bravo, guys! What a fascinating glimpse into your studio. Love the way you incorporate those live sounds from all sorts of sources. Looks like you have a fun working partnership too (or were just able to smile well for the cameras  )!

The editing is brilliant, really allowing us to understand where the sounds were used and how you build your textures. Very inspiring for me!


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, the filmmaker Philip Drangmeister did a really great job!


----------



## cc64 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very cool Andreas!

Hey Stabilo, my favorite pen! ; )

Do you guys really compose together in the same room all the time or do you sometimes/usually work on separate cues?

BTW your writing partner looks like Gerard Depardieu younger and without the extra Kilos ; )

And yes the director seems to have worked very hard, the featurette is über well done.

Congrats again,

Claude


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Claude, We don't work in the same room very often, but it happens. It's good to have a partner so you can share all the ups and downs in this business


----------



## SDCP (Feb 13, 2015)

Very interesting Andreas. Well done.

I scored SOKO 5113 for seven years (2006-2012), while living in America. My writing partner was in Germany, and we almost never sat in the same room together. All done through e-mails and servers for the Pro Tools sessions. 

It's nice to see that you record some live instruments. We almost never found the time to record live instruments because the deadlines were so tight.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, using live instruments heavily depends on the episode and the deadline of course. I think whenever a live instrument comes in the music starts to breath and it also cuts better through the mix. What we can't do is hire musicians though...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Andreas,

What a wonderful video. I am so glad that things are going well for you. The music sounds terrific!

All the best,
Marc


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 14, 2015)

That was great. I also work in a composing partnership so really enjoyed seeing how you guys interact (well as much as I could seen it was in German and a tightly edited video piece). And yeah it's always well worth while recording some real instruments to combine with the virtual. It adds so much.


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice!! Really enjoyed it. And the music is very, very nice! Must be great to work together (if you're on the same frequency).


----------



## Valérie_D (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats, this is so great!!

..What is the app/software you use on your ipad at 1min50?


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Valérie, the app is from Spectrasonics and controls their synth Omnisphere. The app is called Omni TR.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 20, 2015)

Very good!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice, thanx for sharing, i really like SOKO Leipzig, one of the bests on the german TV...

Great music, thumbs up!

Frank


----------



## Score&Sound (Oct 4, 2015)

Da ich ja in englisch schreiben muss...


Did you recorded the orchestral section with the babelsberg philharmonie after finishing the score in the studio, or is it all straigt "out of the box"?

Greetings from Velbert


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey, there is no orchestra. It's all samples and additional instruments that we record in our own rooms, like the double bass. Philipp is a classical double bass player and I am a guitar player. Cheers, Andreas


----------



## thov72 (Oct 6, 2015)

Klasse! Great music. Love the kitchen percussion


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 6, 2015)

Score&Sound said:


> Da ich ja in englisch schreiben muss...
> 
> 
> Did you recorded the orchestral section with the babelsberg philharmonie after finishing the score in the studio, or is it all straigt "out of the box"?
> ...


Orchestral recordings for a German TV show!? That would be amazing, but you will rarely (if at all) see that happening ...  even for American TV productions the use of real orchestras is rare and mostly a very small ensemble, like in Lost or some episodes of walking dead.


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 16, 2015)

Great work


----------



## eXagy (Jan 8, 2016)

Love your work! Excellent video Andreas


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Guys! If you're in Germany then you might want to watch today's 90 minute two-part episode! 9.15 p.m. on ZDF! It's a pretty cool episode with one of the former main characters who's been dead for ten years reappearing! Music by me and Philipp Kümpel :-D


----------



## EC2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fantastic work gents! Really interesting that you tap into foley territory so often, those textures are really the icing on the cake.

Great that you seem to use a pair of 1031As, love them too.


----------

